# I think I know how to get our Guests to register.



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 17, 2005)

As I write this, there are 311 visitors here, 265 of them unregistered "Guests." This appears to be the usual ratio. I don't know why I wish these folks would register, but I do. One upside is they'd be more likely to participate, thus spicing up the pot. I dunno. I just think it would be nice if everybody who used the boards joined officially. If even half the regular visitors jumped the hedge, that'd be a huge increase in members.

I may know how to make this happen. Unregistered guests cannot view profile pics, right? What if we all agree to put an interesting image in our profiles, even if only for one day? 'Interesting' can mean anything from something outrageous, to something breathtaking, to a peek at a part of you you've not shown before. Whatever you think might lure our looky-loos in. Post suggestions, if you have 'em. (Please.)

Hell, maybe Rainyday will finally show us what she looks like below the neck. Or Angie O'Plasty could headshot us. (No pressure, girls, but it's for a good cause.) 

One person's idea of an interesting photo may not be enough to coax anyone, but if lots of members participate, who could resist a collective effort? Then the new members might join in, and we've got ourselves a self-perpetuating parade of faces, booties, and embarrassing asleep-and-drooling shots.

So who's with me?


----------



## Carrie (Oct 17, 2005)

Hell, yes. I'm in.


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 17, 2005)

As soon as I saw this thread title I thought, "Hold a contest." We ought to have a drawing for some nice prize, which only people with new accounts are eligible to enter.


----------



## Emma (Oct 17, 2005)

It could be a good idea to make it so you have to register to view the forums. Like on www.fatpeace.co.uk/forums BUT if loads of people register that aren't planning on using the site, won't it mean just a load of names taken up for no reason?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 17, 2005)

ataraxia said:


> As soon as I saw this thread title I thought, "Hold a contest." We ought to have a drawing for some nice prize, which only people with new accounts are eligible to enter.



I dunno, Ataraxia. We don't want to slight those who've already registered. Special profile pics could be enjoyed (or at least gawked at) by all. Let's see if any others besides Carrie and me (thanks, Carrie!) are willing to do something slightly stupid and/or uncomfortable for the cause.

And Curvy, I'm talking about the people _already_ using the board, but not as registered members. And I wouldn't want to keep them from reading, just encourage them to join in.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 17, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Let's see if any others besides Carrie and me (thanks, Carrie!) are willing to do something slightly stupid and/or uncomfortable for the cause.



I gotta say, this is by far and away my favorite sentence of the day.


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 17, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I dunno, Ataraxia. We don't want to slight those who've already registered. Special profile pics could be enjoyed (or at least gawked at) by all. Let's see if any others besides Carrie and me (thanks, Carrie!) are willing to do something slightly stupid and/or uncomfortable for the cause.
> 
> And Curvy, I'm talking about the people _already_ using the board, but not as registered members. And I wouldn't want to keep them from reading, just encourage them to join in.


Yeah, ok, let's save my idea for when we're _really_ desperate.


----------



## Jes (Oct 17, 2005)

(kind of related): Do you know what someone asked me about my pic, once? 'Is there are a reason the left side of your face is hidden? Like, is there something really wrong with it?' Haha. He also wanted to know if my hair was really blond (not such an unusual question). Then he wanted to know if my eyes were really blue (and I had NO idea what he meant -- colored contacts didn't dawn on me -- so I answered: what, like maybe they're marbles instead of eyes?). It was then that I suddenly thought, you know, it sounds less like he wants a date and more like he wants to know if my corpse would be easily traceable, so I never met that one face-to-face...

So for any new registered guests, i'll show the OTHER SIDE of my face. I know, I know, remain calm. The line forms to the left, pack a lunch.

(and now I'll need someone piccie savvy to help me shrink the only photo I have b/c I don't know how! *puppydog eyes*)

Jes


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 17, 2005)

Jes said:


> (kind of related): Do you know what someone asked me about my pic, once? 'Is there are a reason the left side of your face is hidden? Like, is there something really wrong with it?' Haha. He also wanted to know if my hair was really blond (not such an unusual question). Then he wanted to know if my eyes were really blue (and I had NO idea what he meant -- colored contacts didn't dawn on me -- so I answered: what, like maybe they're marbles instead of eyes?). It was then that I suddenly thought, you know, it sounds less like he wants a date and more like he wants to know if my corpse would be easily traceable, so I never met that one face-to-face...
> 
> So for any new registered guests, i'll show the OTHER SIDE of my face. I know, I know, remain calm. The line forms to the left, pack a lunch.
> 
> ...


I'll shrink it for you. How will you get it to me?

And yes, that story does have a stalker-like feel.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 17, 2005)

Yay! Mysterious Jes is on board! In the meantime, this should answer your Aryan suitor's questions....


----------



## Stormy (Oct 17, 2005)

Many of the guests may already be registered, just not logged in. I only log in if I am going to post, and log out afterwards. I prefer to browse anonymously.  The pictures sound interesting though. I'd log in to see them too.  If we had to log in to see the forums at all I'd visit less though.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm in - I'm in - I'm in!!!!!!

And boy, do I have just the picture for this....

It's a picture I love, but I've been too chicken to post it. I'm feeling adventurous. Just tell me when!!

(Don't worry - I covered up the nipples!)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 17, 2005)

Stormy said:


> Many of the guests may already be registered, just not logged in. I only log in if I am going to post, and log out afterwards. I prefer to browse anonymously.  The pictures sound interesting though.



I've considered that, Stormy. There are also the registered members who choose to be invisible. They may show up as guests. Not sure. But I think the guest numbers, when compared to the membership numbers, seem too high for that to account for many of them.

I only want to noodge those who need noodging. 

Boy. The promise of a Stormy profile pic would sure do it. Or at least a photo update on how wee Eggbert's coming along. Whaddya say?


----------



## Egbert Souse (Oct 17, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I dunno, Ataraxia. We don't want to slight those who've already registered. Special profile pics could be enjoyed (or at least gawked at) by all. Let's see if any others besides Carrie and me (thanks, Carrie!) are willing to do something slightly stupid and/or uncomfortable for the cause.
> 
> "Slightly stupid and/or uncomfortable" is my life. This is a wonderful idea, BB, and one i can jump right into.
> I think it would be great fun to have a kind of jeans day or take-your-dog-to-work day once a week and everybody could post whatever they wanted, only leave it up for 24 hours and not be held accountable for it later.
> ...


----------



## Ash (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm in. This will provide me an opportunity to quiet all the PMs that so kindly say things like "You don't look very fat. What are you doing here?". The only picture I've posted is of the upper 1/6th of my body. I know it's hard to believe boys, but I just don't carry a whole lot of my body weight in my head. Therefore, in order to further BoBabe's cause (and my own), I will pledge to post a picture that demonstrates that I am indeed fat. And I'll throw in something embarassing--just for good measure.


----------



## Stormy (Oct 18, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Or at least a photo update on how wee Eggbert's coming along. Whaddya say?


Haha, good idea. I'm still not sure which one he is yet, and I think they may have sent me an extra baby rooster too, so we may end up with an Eggbert Jr. and an Eggbert III. I could post update pictures of the group, and focus on Eggbert(s) once identified.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Oct 18, 2005)

Ashley said:


> I'm in. This will provide me an opportunity to quiet all the PMs that so kindly say things like "You don't look very fat. What are you doing here?". The only picture I've posted is of the upper 1/6th of my body. I know it's hard to believe boys, but I just don't carry a whole lot of my body weight in my head. Therefore, in order to further BoBabe's cause (and my own), I will pledge to post a picture that demonstrates that I am indeed fat. And I'll throw in something embarassing--just for good measure.



Women could post their "PM'S Of the Week".
That, alone, would be worth the price of registration.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Oct 18, 2005)

Stormy said:


> Haha, good idea. I'm still not sure which one he is yet, and I think they may have sent me an extra baby rooster too, so we may end up with an Eggbert Jr. and an Eggbert III. I could post update pictures of the group, and focus on Eggbert(s) once identified.



This Eggbert thing is becoming so impersonal it's kinda bumming me out. 

We city people don't relate to our chickens that way.
I KNEW my chickens!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 18, 2005)

Ashley said:


> I'm in. This will provide me an opportunity to quiet all the PMs that so kindly say things like "You don't look very fat. What are you doing here?"... I will pledge to post a picture that demonstrates that I am indeed fat. And I'll throw in something embarassing--just for good measure.



As my proud redneck can-crusher kin back home would say, THAT's what I'm talkin' about! 

I get that headshot-doesn't-look-fat-enough remark, myself. And I DO kinda have a fat head. Anyway, way to go, Ashley. That's the spirit. (And you've given me an idea.)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 18, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> Women could post their "PM'S Of the Week".
> That, alone, would be worth the price of registration.



Wicked hilarious idea, Egbert. I hereby name you Honorary Woman. 

The title comes with no real perks. And the membership fees are a bitch. But our restroom is cleaner.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 18, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> This Eggbert thing is becoming so impersonal it's kinda bumming me out.
> We city people don't relate to our chickens that way.
> I KNEW my chickens!



I'm a foster cyberparent to two chickens, Egbert. Supposedly they're in Texas. I donate 35 cents per day via PayPal and I find it fulfilling. :eat1:


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 18, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> As I write this, there are 311 visitors here, 265 of them unregistered "Guests."



They're disgruntled paysite girls, BoBabe.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 18, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Let's see if any others besides Carrie and me (thanks, Carrie!) are willing to do something slightly stupid and/or uncomfortable for the cause.



So all I have to do is act incredibly stupid and I'll make a lot of people uncomfortable? OK, I'll try it!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 18, 2005)

Santaclear said:


> They're disgruntled paysite girls, BoBabe.



Duck and cover, Santaclear. Duck and cover. (Then put a naughty pic of yourself in your profile.)

Mmmkay, I encourage everyone to change the pic in their profile in the next day or two, and tease it here when you do. I'll think about my own contribution when I get home later. I may have to go the "stupid" route, rather than cheesecake.

I'm more comfortable with stupid.


----------



## Jes (Oct 18, 2005)

hahaha. exactly.

in fact, i think that the other piccie i have shows the OTHER side of my face (not just a fuller shot), so if there does happen to be anyone out there who cares (and honestly, i can't imagine there is, not with a paysite board full of hot half-naked wommens just a click away), you'll be privvy to the left half of Jes.


----------



## Jes (Oct 18, 2005)

Ashley said:


> I'm in. This will provide me an opportunity to quiet all the PMs that so kindly say things like "You don't look very fat. What are you doing here?". The only picture I've posted is of the upper 1/6th of my body. I know it's hard to believe boys, but I just don't carry a whole lot of my body weight in my head. Therefore, in order to further BoBabe's cause (and my own), I will pledge to post a picture that demonstrates that I am indeed fat. And I'll throw in something embarassing--just for good measure.



Ok, I'll throw in the chance to come over to my house, help me get into something embarassing, and take a photo of it to post!


----------



## Jes (Oct 18, 2005)

BBabe--I watched 20/20 the other night. Men's bathrooms are actually cleaner!!


----------



## missaf (Oct 18, 2005)

Jes said:


> BBabe--I watched 20/20 the other night. Men's bathrooms are actually cleaner!!



Eww! I've cleaned men's bathrooms for a living, most of them were so disgusting I had to wear a mask to hide the smell.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 18, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> Women could post their "PM'S Of the Week".
> That, alone, would be worth the price of registration.



Oh this is a great idea... I've actually been saving an IM conversation as an example of how not to hit on me  This guy contacted me out of the blue and his profile said he was a computer programmer and actually I thought his picture was pretty damn hot UNTIL the conversation took place. I've changed the name to protect the lame 



> xxx: gorgeouse face
> connielynnbbw: thank you
> xxx: how r u connie
> xxx: pelasure
> ...




P.S. I've changed my profile picture to my favorite naked on the rug photo


----------



## Carrie (Oct 18, 2005)

And you stopped talking to him because......????


 Priceless, ConnieLynn.


----------



## Jes (Oct 18, 2005)

ConnieLynn said:


> Oh this is a great idea... I've actually been saving an IM conversation as an example of how not to hit on me



it's always such a scream, isn't it? i went to Dim Chat the other night. First time ever, and first time back to any real time chat in like 5 years. First, I was accused of being a man masquerading as a woman, then I was called an idiot, then an asshole, and then the 1 guy who figured out I wasn't a man kept PM'ing me with: a/s/l? what's your weight? how much do you weigh?

so basically, nothing has changed in the last five years.  I had mistakenly thought Chat was roughly all the same people that are here, and didn't know I'd need to introduce myself as a woman, etc. (and i wasn't going there to hook up, or whatever you call it when it's online flirting, and not face-to-face flirting). And then it dawned on me: I probably don't make a point of saying I"m a woman b/c as soon as you do that (if not before), it becomes: what do you weigh? Where are your photos? Can I wear your panties?* Or whatever else the questions always seem to be. It's awkward. I know it would be disingenous to say I don't go to chat (or even these boards) for some type of male/female interaction and yet I've always been much more comfortable with that interaction starting with a topic-based thing. That topic not being my hooters. 





*240-something, don't have that many, probably.
and I'm sure some of the miscommunication came from my end, too. Wit doesn't always translate and I'd never been to chat before.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 18, 2005)

Jes said:


> That topic not being my hooters.



But Jes! I like your hooters.  

In fact, I heard they're so special that they may even get put on the endangered species list soon.


----------



## Jes (Oct 18, 2005)

Very nice, Carrie. If I knew you all better and it was allowed, I'd tell a great joke, now. But I think I probably can't.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 18, 2005)

Jes said:


> Very nice, Carrie. If I knew you all better and it was allowed, I'd tell a great joke, now. But I think I probably can't.



Tease.


----------



## Jes (Oct 18, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Tease.



true. i do know how to play hard to get.  
but i think my joke is off color and goes against the rules. or rather, i KNOW my joke is off color and I think it goes against the rules.


----------



## eljay (Oct 18, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> As I write this, there are 311 visitors here, 265 of them unregistered "Guests." This appears to be the usual ratio. I don't know why I wish these folks would register, but I do. One upside is they'd be more likely to participate, thus spicing up the pot. I dunno. I just think it would be nice if everybody who used the boards joined officially. If even half the regular visitors jumped the hedge, that'd be a huge increase in members.


 
I am not entirely sure that persuading the 80% of unsubscribed visitors to join in is by default a good idea. I expect a good number are just here for "skin".


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 18, 2005)

OK BB....

I'll donate for the cause! 







How's this??


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 18, 2005)

Sandie! That's beautiful, but now you'll have to put something even racier in your profile, 'cause that's the one only registered members can see.

As Ruth Brown say...

_If I can't sell it
I'm gon' keep on sittin' on it
Ain't no sense in givin' it away_

(or some such)


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 18, 2005)

I think this is wrong, and just making things worse for the single fat women trying to make people believe that we are not just Fat women ready to show off , have sex and give into every or anything that comes along.

I am not seeing what you all are trying to accomplish at all. WE all know you each are very beautiful women.. Pulling in lukers isn't that important in my book.

I have a lot of respect for a lot of you , especially some of the well known names here.. I just really don't understand you sporting this at all. Having sexy pictures here once in while I understand but for this reason.. I don't!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 18, 2005)

ConnieLynn said:


> P.S. I've changed my profile picture to my favorite naked on the rug photo



Gorgeous image, Connie! And thanks for reminding me why I block all IMs and PMs. I, too, "appreciate u 4 whop u r."


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 18, 2005)

For all those curious about Jes' super double top secret hidden bonus side, here ya go. I swear on The DaVinci Code it's a real pic.

(There's also a better new one in her profile. The cause thanks you, Jes!) 

View attachment jes in reverse.jpg


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 18, 2005)

blueeyedevie said:


> I think this is wrong, and just making things worse for the single fat women trying to make people believe that we are not just Fat women ready to show off , have sex and give into every or anything that comes along.
> 
> I am not seeing what you all are trying to accomplish at all. WE all know you each are very beautiful women.. Pulling in lukers isn't that important in my book.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for a lot of you , especially some of the well known names here.. I just really don't understand you sporting this at all. Having sexy pictures here once in while I understand but for this reason.. I don't!



Hi, Evie.

The value of erotic imagery of fat women has been argued here many times. And while I don't normally share my own with anyone who's not my boyfriend, I've always felt it furthers one aspect of size acceptance. It's not meant to suggest anything about our minds, our personalities, or our lives. Only our physical selves, and our personal acceptance thereof. 

When I see an image of a proud fat woman enjoying her beauty, I don't think of her as ready to "have sex and give into every or anything that comes along," as you suggest. I see it as one of many ways she has to express herself. And the more of those ways she utilizes, the more I respect her. 

I'm sorry we've disappointed you. The only thing I'm trying to "accomplish" is a little fun. And if we encourage wider participation in the boards, even better. The bigger the party, the greater the possibilities.

And possibilities are some of my favorite things.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 18, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Hi, Evie.
> 
> The value of erotic imagery of fat women has been argued here many times. And while I don't normally share my own with anyone who's not my boyfriend, I've always felt it furthers one aspect of size acceptance. It's not meant to suggest anything about our minds, our personalities, or our lives. Only our physical selves, and our personal acceptance thereof.
> 
> ...




I just wanted to add my support to everything you said, BB. 

Evie, I understand where you're coming from, certainly, in fact it's how I probably would have responded a year ago. But sharing PG-13 or soft-R rated photos of myself with others is something I do for *me*, not for a cause. I love my body, and I love having sexy photos of myself, and not being ashamed to share them is incredibly empowering for me. If there is any "cause" involved as a by-product, I hope that my photos might inspire other fat women to see their own bodies in a different, more positive light. 

For some stunning examples of very classy size-positive erotic photos, I highly recommend that you visit Shyly's site, The Beauty Curve. I hope you enjoy it as much as I do!  

~Carrie


----------



## Jes (Oct 18, 2005)

blueeyedevie said:


> I think this is wrong, and just making things worse for the single fat women trying to make people believe that we are not just Fat women ready to show off , have sex and give into every or anything that comes along.
> 
> I am not seeing what you all are trying to accomplish at all. WE all know you each are very beautiful women.. Pulling in lukers isn't that important in my book.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for a lot of you , especially some of the well known names here.. I just really don't understand you sporting this at all. Having sexy pictures here once in while I understand but for this reason.. I don't!



I didn't post a nudie pic, just showed people how the other half (of my face) lived. It's up to you to see if it's got the baby growing out of it. 
And i think it's a tiny shot, too. Couldn't work it out, despite atraxia's kind help.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 18, 2005)

Jes said:


> I didn't post a nudie pic, just showed people how the other half (of my face) lived. It's up to you to see if it's got the baby growing out of it.
> And i think it's a tiny shot, too. Couldn't work it out, despite atraxia's kind help.



In fairness, both sides of your face *are* nude.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 18, 2005)

blueeyedevie said:


> I think this is wrong, and just making things worse for the single fat women trying to make people believe that we are not just Fat women ready to show off , have sex and give into every or anything that comes along.
> 
> I am not seeing what you all are trying to accomplish at all. WE all know you each are very beautiful women.. Pulling in lukers isn't that important in my book.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for a lot of you , especially some of the well known names here.. I just really don't understand you sporting this at all. Having sexy pictures here once in while I understand but for this reason.. I don't!



Some of the people who lurk here are probably kids anyway. Lots of people bumble into this site at a tender age and just loaf about till their 18th birthday. You can lead a horse to water but you cannot make them post, I doubt any of these tricks will work. 

That being said, I can't imagine anyone concluding after being here that all fat girls are nothing more than humping posts, what with all the prattling and pontificating that goes on here. Even if you could read no English at all the photos here do not present this place as being a p*rn site full of cheap women at all unless you're Amish or Osama Bin Laden or something like that. As a single person I understand your frustrations but the bad boys among us will be bad boys no matter who the object of their desire is. If they weren't into us then they would be off somewhere harassing someone else.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 18, 2005)

Welp. Neither of the two pics I was considering showed any skin. One showed me next to a waterfall, and the other was a close up of my sheet-wrinkled face upon rising one morning. I was going the "stupid" route, rather than sexy.

But in light of recent posts, I'm gonna put my money where my mouth is. (Sounds nicer than putting my ass where my mouth is, though that's more accurate.) So having just gotten the photographer's permission, my profile is now one-day-only host to a shot of me in my cocoa lace undiepants. Part of me is moving and part of me ain't goin' nowheres.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 18, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> But in light of recent posts, I'm gonna put my money where my mouth is. (Only slightly, but it's a big deal for me.) So having just gotten the photographer's permission, my profile is now one-day-only host to a shot of me in cocoa lace undiepants. Part of me is moving and part of me ain't goin' nowheres.



That is a seriously hot photo. *Love* the panties.  


I'm following suit with a panty photo of my own. It has some skin (obviously) AND is silly, because for some inexplicable reason I thought pigtails would be a good idea that day.


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 18, 2005)

Very nice, BB! Even if it doesn't tempt the lurkers it pleases the posters. Preaching to the choir, you know... 

And for Lilly: Prattle, Pontificate.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 18, 2005)

blueeyedevie said:


> I think this is wrong, and just making things worse for the single fat women trying to make people believe that we are not just Fat women ready to show off , have sex and give into every or anything that comes along.
> 
> I am not seeing what you all are trying to accomplish at all. WE all know you each are very beautiful women.. Pulling in lukers isn't that important in my book.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for a lot of you , especially some of the well known names here.. I just really don't understand you sporting this at all. Having sexy pictures here once in while I understand but for this reason.. I don't!



OK Evie - I get your point. And once upon a time Conrad and I had a serious butting of heads that caused him to ban me for a while - and it was kinda about this issue. It was a loooong time ago - and I thought - which I do not think anymore - that Dimensions was exploiting fat women. Not true at all.

I did post a nude picture of myself in my profile. You can't see anything except skin. I did it for me - B-Babe was merely the catalyst. 

It was empowering for me and I feel GREAT about doing it and even better about the great posts telling me how beautiful the pic is. AS a whole I do not think you can judge all fat women by what each of us do as individuals. Do you judge all thin women by the thin porn stars? I know I don't.

I'm fat - I'm beautiful - I'm sexy. And I want to shout it to the world. That's why I did it.

If someone is going to judge you by my posts - it seems to me they would judge you anyway - and who cares????

Take care,
Sandie Z


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 18, 2005)

Carrie said:


> I'm following suit with a panty photo of my own.



Beautiful shot, Carrie. You look so sunny and lush. And I _so_ dig the dimples.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 18, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Gorgeous image, Connie! And thanks for reminding me why I block all IMs and PMs. I, too, "appreciate u 4 whop u r."



Thanks BB  I'd block all IMs, but then I would miss such enlightening conversations! All that u 4 r 2b stuff drives me insane!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 18, 2005)

Ladies - ConnieLynn, Boteroesque Babe and Carrie - GORGEOUS photos!!!

C'mon Ladies anyone else feeling empowered???????


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 18, 2005)

ConnieLynn said:


> Oh this is a great idea... I've actually been saving an IM conversation as an example of how not to hit on me  This guy contacted me out of the blue and his profile said he was a computer programmer and actually I thought his picture was pretty damn hot UNTIL the conversation took place. I've changed the name to protect the lame
> 
> P.S. I've changed my profile picture to my favorite naked on the rug photo



He DOES make some good pointz, Connie. Modelz mite takeoff frum tha runway.


----------



## Tad (Oct 18, 2005)

Connie Lynn, that was priceless. See, this is a disadvantage of being male, we don't get that sort of free entertainment! *ducks and runs*


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 18, 2005)

blueeyedevie said:


> I think this is wrong, and just making things worse for the single fat women trying to make people believe that we are not just Fat women ready to show off , have sex and give into every or anything that comes along.




I'm a single fat woman and the photo I posted is totally nude. However, you can see no more in it than you would see of a skinny gal wearing a bikini...I just happen to have lots more. I admit, I am proud of the photo and I post it every chance I get. It captures me well --- fat, sensual, confident, 40something, and content with who I am. It took me 40 years to get to this point, and damn I wish someone had taken great nude shots of me 20 years ago. I wish I could convince every fat woman I know to have a full set of nudes taken, but I am happy that by sharing my photos here and there I have convinced at least a few of them. The process of taking the photos and seeing yourself and sharing is an enlightening and cathartic experience. 

As for what people think... I don't think a few fleshy photos here will change what ignorant men think of fat women. What will change what they think are one on one interactions with confident BBW who refuse to accept less than they deserve. I like to show off, I LOVE to have sex, but no one who spends 2 minutes with me believes I'm looking to give in to any idiot that comes along. 

/me steps off soapbox


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 18, 2005)

edx said:


> Connie Lynn, that was priceless. See, this is a disadvantage of being male, we don't get that sort of free entertainment! *ducks and runs*



Actually, I often tell my guy chat buddies that they should come into a chat room just once wearing a female name, never say a thing, and just watch the PMs they get


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 18, 2005)

ConnieLynn said:


> Actually, I often tell my guy chat buddies that they should come into a chat room just once wearing a female name, never say a thing, and just watch the PMs they get



I have a guy friend who did that. It was eye opening - to say the least! LOL


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 18, 2005)

> When I see an image of a proud fat woman enjoying her beauty, I don't think of her as ready to "have sex and give into every or anything that comes along," as you suggest. I see it as one of many ways she has to express herself. And the more of those ways she utilizes, the more I respect her.



BB. Sigh... It is not my belief that were the things I said in my post. Etc. That is the common belief that keeps getting thrown up in my face from other's. It is a shock to most people when there is no nudes to offer. It isn't because I don't have them or because I am ashamed of my body, for the right person I am very happy to show my body off. I am just not (FOR MY OWN personal reason and convictions not showing off my body to every one. ) I would not try to enforce my beliefs on every one, nor would I think ill of any one showing there selves off. LIKE I said in my post. I have a lot of respect for a lot of you. When I see some of the sights of the proud beautiful fat women It makes me very proud to be a fat women. IN fact if it wasn't for those sights I would not have been able to come out of my shell as much as I did. 

I think what everyone is over looking is, I just wanted to pointed out I think for the REASONING behind the posting of the pictures is why I felt this should not be done in the way it was being done. I guess I was raised differently and even if I was thin as someone said, I still would not parade around in next to nothing in public. My choice. Just mine, and I understand that. 
I am also glad to know one day I may change my mind like Sandie Z and fill empowered also. Your very beautiful ladies and I am proud to be among you, no one says we have to share the same opinions to be friends.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Oct 18, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Ladies - ConnieLynn, Boteroesque Babe and Carrie - GORGEOUS photos!!!
> 
> C'mon Ladies anyone else feeling empowered???????



I put a pic up...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 18, 2005)

Kimberleigh said:


> I put a pic up...



Why yes you did!

It's so beautiful - I love that you took it outside in a field. Just gorgeous Kim!

SZ


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 18, 2005)

Think about it this way, Evie... Those that want to someone a hard time will find an excuse to do it. Posting risque pics might make it a little easier for the "bad guys", but they would hate their hate no matter what you do. Don't worry about those with weird irrational opinions - at least not when they're in no position to do you harm.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 18, 2005)

ataraxia said:


> And for Lilly: Prattle, Pontificate.



These are a few of my faaavorite things. It's why I keep hanging around here.


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 18, 2005)

LillyBBBW said:


> These are a few of my faaavorite things. It's why I keep hanging around here.


I hope to deliver another long one next weekend. In fact since I was off work today, I had enough time to do one, but since the reason I was off work is that I'm sick, I didn't want to.


----------



## Ash (Oct 19, 2005)

Okay, my pic is going up as soon as this posts. I was going to go the "stupid" route as well, but I figure it's about time I give it up. The picture isn't too drastic. Just a little (well, not so little) belly hanging out. It's up for 24 hours.


----------



## Ivy (Oct 19, 2005)

i just put a new one in earlier today! it will be up for a while..


----------



## Ivy (Oct 19, 2005)

Ashley said:


> Okay, my pic is going up as soon as this posts. I was going to go the "stupid" route as well, but I figure it's about time I give it up. The picture isn't too drastic. Just a little (well, not so little) belly hanging out. It's up for 24 hours.



Girl, you are HOT!!!:smitten:


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 19, 2005)

Ivy said:


> Girl, you are HOT!!!:smitten:




gorgeous would be my word choice. or unspeakably beautiful. but i'm a guy, so i'd get slapped for saying what you said. though, i agree.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 19, 2005)

Ashley said:


> Okay, my pic is going up as soon as this posts. I was going to go the "stupid" route as well, but I figure it's about time I give it up. The picture isn't too drastic. Just a little (well, not so little) belly hanging out. It's up for 24 hours.



Ooooooo, Ashley.... that picture is *SO* yummy! And I love the pose, extremely confident. Great photo! :kiss2:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 19, 2005)

ataraxia said:


> I hope to deliver another long one next weekend. In fact since I was off work today, I had enough time to do one, but since the reason I was off work is that I'm sick, I didn't want to.



I'm sorry to hear that ataraxia. I hate being sick. Soup, lots of fluids and feel better soon. :eat1:


----------



## Tad (Oct 19, 2005)

I had to get up early this morning, and never did get my second cup of coffee, so I'm not at my most coherent. The word that popped into my head when I saw your picture was "Yummy!" and I'm just not up to finding a more restrained way of saying it this morning. Nice curves in every direction


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 19, 2005)

I really don't think there are too many people left on the planet who haven't seen me in my underwear at this point. And I know I poo pooed about how pics would do no good and bla bla bla. But now I feel left out. So I've added a pic in my profile too. It's a little blurry. I was just having some fun with my digital camera attached to the end of a tripod and I began sorta waving it around myself like a magic wand to see what it would capture. Most weren't very flattering at all but this one was keepable. You get 24 hours....


----------



## Jes (Oct 19, 2005)

Ashley said:


> Okay, my pic is going up as soon as this posts. I was going to go the "stupid" route as well, but I figure it's about time I give it up. The picture isn't too drastic. Just a little (well, not so little) belly hanging out. It's up for 24 hours.




whoa! lookit that!  
Hey, is that Al Gore, sandwiched in there between breast and belly??

(and I love that shade of pink. So delish)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 19, 2005)

Gorgeous shots, Ladies. Ashley, that's sure to silence your naysayers. And is that Al Gore or Terry Moran with you there? Boy's had a busy week. Ivy, dig the composition, and Lily, that color was obviously invented for you. Kimberleigh.... your photo knocked my socks off. (What happened to that recline-y one?) Really beautiful. Made me wanna be IN it.

Thanks again to the ladies who launched - Jes, Carrie, ConnieLynn, the Sandies... Hope I didn't miss anyone. And thanks to all who registered and/or wrote to me. Y'all rock fierce.

I'll be late getting home tonight, but when I do, I'll change my profile pic back to one cheesing for the camera, or pointing at something point-worthy, or some such. Life will return to a dreary but safe existence, and all this will be but an unsure memory. [big audible sigh]

And Santaclear, I think you need a bigger fig leaf. 

Made ya look!


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 19, 2005)

Lovely photos everyone but I shall mock you still. Be prepared for pm's of "EAT A CHEESEBURGER, U R 2 SKINNY!!!***


----------



## Kimberleigh (Oct 19, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> <snip> Kimberleigh.... your photo knocked my socks off. (What happened to that recline-y one?) Really beautiful. Made me wanna be IN it.
> 
> <additional snip>



Thank you very much ma'am. I'm always losing socks - I think there's a conspiracy...

I liked both of the photos, I'll do the old switcheroo sometime  more fun to keep people looking....LOL

xox
Kimberleigh


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 19, 2005)

LillyBBBW said:


> So I've added a pic in my profile too. It's a little blurry. I was just having some fun with my digital camera attached to the end of a tripod and I began sorta waving it around myself like a magic wand to see what it would capture. Most weren't very flattering at all but this one was keepable. You get 24 hours....




My pic came about othe same way - playing around with the digital camera and the time so the quality isn't what i'd like but it will do. You get 24 hours...I'm helping the cause.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 19, 2005)

Ashley said:


> Okay, my pic is going up as soon as this posts. I was going to go the "stupid" route as well, but I figure it's about time I give it up. The picture isn't too drastic. Just a little (well, not so little) belly hanging out. It's up for 24 hours.




Ashely, you're a total cutie pie!!  Great picture.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 19, 2005)

ValentineBBW said:


> My pic came about othe same way - playing around with the digital camera and the time so the quality isn't what i'd like but it will do. You get 24 hours...I'm helping the cause.




Very nice as well!! 

All of the ladies who've posted are looking great, just wanted to make sure you knew that since I haven't had a chance to comment on everyone individually.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 19, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Very nice as well!!
> 
> All of the ladies who've posted are looking great, just wanted to make sure you knew that since I haven't had a chance to comment on everyone individually.


Thanks AnnMarie, and you are quite right. All the ladies who have posted look great!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 19, 2005)

Just have to throw my comment in here regarding the implied moral shortcomings of those who choose to show pictures of themselves in various states of undress. 

It's bullshit, and it's a copout. It's a line used by guys online to guilt you into saying something you don't want to, or agreeing to something you don't want to, or making you feel small in some way - based solely on an image you have chosen to share. 

An image is just that, it's me in some state of being and the idea that any woman who chooses to share those "is", or "isn't", something based on that is simply dismissive to who we are as complete people. I know my worth, and simply showing pictures of myself does nothing to diminish that.

I could rant about this for, literally, hours. I won't, because others have made the point well ahead of me - but I'll say this, as I have other times. 

My pictures started simple, and still are at their base. They are of me, either sexy, or plain, or tired, or grumpy, or everyplace in between, but they are ME. I share them because it brought me to a greater understanding of who I am as a physical being, I learned to know my body, to enjoy my body in a visual way that I was NEVER able to do, and they worked as a tool for me to make that journey in my own mind. That won't work for everyone, and I would never expect it to do so. 

What I do expect is the respect to make my own choice for what works for me, and to not be judged by other women who are embarking on (or have traveled down) the same path. 

And a side note - my pants are not easy access. You'd need a key and a blow torch, and even then, if you make one wrong move, you'll pull back only a bloody stump.*

*people wonder why I'm single


----------



## Egbert Souse (Oct 19, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Gorgeous shots, Ladies. Ashley, that's sure to silence your naysayers. And is that Al Gore or Terry Moran with you there? Boy's had a busy week. Ivy, dig the composition, and Lily, that color was obviously invented for you. Kimberleigh.... your photo knocked my socks off. (What happened to that recline-y one?) Really beautiful. Made me wanna be IN it.
> 
> Thanks again to the ladies who launched - Jes, Carrie, ConnieLynn, the Sandies... Hope I didn't miss anyone. And thanks to all who registered and/or wrote to me. Y'all rock fierce.
> 
> ...



I can't help but notice that there's a dramatic increase in the Fun Quotient of this board when BB starts posting. There may be some who disagree with that but there are some who disagree with everything about which i am right.

Some additional comments which are less gospel and more just Egbert's opinion:
1. This should be a once a week or once a month occurance.
2. It should not be limited uni-gender. (sorry i don't have time to get creative but when i get done with this missive i'm gonna throw something different on my profile just to be in the spirit of the thing. (Unfortunately, all my scantily clad pics are on the hard drive that crashed).
3. There should be a "Classic PM" section included on Dimensions. These are literary classics which deserved to be preserved.
4. Well, never mind...i got a lotta things going on that i need to tend to and if i keep opionating, i'm gonna wind up not taking care of some RL stuff that's gonna mow me down later.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 19, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> And a side note - my pants are not easy access. You'd need a key and a blow torch, and even then, if you make one wrong move, you'll pull back only a bloody stump.



Very good post Ann Marie - and I loved this point as well. I find it interesting that some people have told me that the picture I posted in my profile makes me look - cheap and easy. Not true - I was cheap and easy loooong before I posted that pic.  I kid I kid! LOL

But honestly - No one is more conservative than me when it comes to *sex*. I've been with Wayne and ONLY Wayne for 14 years. BUT - somehow posting a pic of myself in the buff - where you can't see anything but skin - makes me cheap.

All you people who want to judge me or the other women who post revealing photos -*Kiss It*! Go judge someone else! I hate the moral police! 

Sandie Z


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 19, 2005)

> Unfortunately, all my scantily clad pics are on the hard drive that crashed).



Yeah Sure Egbert - that's what they all say!

I think it's time for the men here to post us women some eye candy! Fair is fair.


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 19, 2005)

This is like the best thread ever.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Oct 19, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Yeah Sure Egbert - that's what they all say!
> 
> I think it's time for the men here to post us women some eye candy! Fair is fair.




it's not exactly hot stuff, but i DID try to stick one on there from about 85 years ago. I can't figure out this new bogus HP computer i got and this is what it gave me when i tried to "resize".
(i got 15 shares of HP that are gonna be history tomorrow....THAT'LL show their sleezy, mega-merging ass)

As it is, it's the only known photograph of my beautiful, tarnished Haynes flute that somebody relieved me of.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 19, 2005)

ValentineBBW said:


> My pic came about othe same way - playing around with the digital camera and the time so the quality isn't what i'd like but it will do. You get 24 hours...I'm helping the cause.



Soooo cute! I love the PVC.... dazzling!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 19, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Very good post Ann Marie - and I loved this point as well. I find it interesting that some people have told me that the picture I posted in my profile makes me look - cheap and easy. Not true - I was cheap and easy loooong before I posted that pic.  I kid I kid! LOL
> 
> But honestly - No one is more conservative than me when it comes to *sex*. I've been with Wayne and ONLY Wayne for 14 years. BUT - somehow posting a pic of myself in the buff - where you can't see anything but skin - makes me cheap.
> 
> ...



Sandie your photo is nothing short of a work of pure art. I don't know who told you that you looked cheap and easy but I would suspect that it's the personal demons they struggle with that are doing the talking. You are beautiful.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 19, 2005)

LillyBBBW said:


> Soooo cute! I love the PVC.... dazzling!



Thanks Lilly  This has been a great thread for members to read also. Isn't it great that we fit so many fabulous, smart, and beautiful people in on just one thread alone!!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 19, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> And a side note - my pants are not easy access. You'd need a key and a blow torch, and even then, if you make one wrong move, you'll pull back only a bloody stump.*
> 
> *people wonder why I'm single


Ouch!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 19, 2005)

OK, I just posted a picture in my profile that Sandie thinks makes me look hot.

Enjoy, ladies!!!


----------



## jamie (Oct 19, 2005)

LillyBBBW said:


> I really don't think there are too many people left on the planet who haven't seen me in my underwear at this point.




LOL... I sooooooooo resemble and relate to that comment. My undies were out there for a while...


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 20, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> I can't help but notice that there's a dramatic increase in the Fun Quotient of this board when BB starts posting. There may be some who disagree with that but there are some who disagree with everything about which i am right.
> 
> Some additional comments which are less gospel and more just Egbert's opinion:
> 1. This should be a once a week or once a month occurance.
> ...



Egbert. You're sweet. And ideas one through three are indeed high quality proposals. But I miss the pooch pianist.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 20, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> Lovely photos everyone but I shall mock you still. Be prepared for pm's of "EAT A CHEESEBURGER, U R 2 SKINNY!!!***



I ain't a'scared, Miss Toodles. Got my PMs disabled and I'm FULL o' cheeseburger.


----------



## Ash (Oct 20, 2005)

*blushes* Gosh, guys! Well, thank you all for your kind words (especially Ivy, waitingforsuperman, Lilly, Jes, Bo, AnnMarie, and everyone who shot me a PM). To answer Jes and Bo: I'm not really sure who that is. *Update* Upon further examination, I have determined that he's the smarmy local nightly news anchor. He's bland and annoys the crap out of me, so it's no wonder that I didn't recognize him. But anyway, I'm with The Great Eg. We should make this a regular event. It sure is a whole lot of fun, and it's good to hear nice things from strangers now and then.


----------



## SchecterFA (Oct 20, 2005)

Well, all of you georgeous BBW's have yanked my arm, I've signed an account here. 

18 year old musician, lover of voloptuous women, now posting here.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 20, 2005)

SchecterFA said:


> Well, all of you georgeous BBW's have yanked my arm, I've signed an account here.
> 
> 18 year old musician, lover of voloptuous women, now posting here.



*gasp* A convert! Welcome to the boards SchecterFA


----------



## Jes (Oct 20, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> But honestly - No one is more conservative than me when it comes to *sex*. I've been with Wayne and ONLY Wayne for 14 years. BUT - somehow posting a pic of myself in the buff - where you can't see anything but skin - makes me cheap.



No but see, Sandie, you ARE cheap--but we mean that in the GOOD way.  (or at least I do)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 20, 2005)

SchecterFA said:


> Well, all of you georgeous BBW's have yanked my arm, I've signed an account here.
> 
> 18 year old musician, lover of voloptuous women, now posting here.



Welcome, Schecter. It appears you're not alone in joining, but perhaps a day late, as some of the naughty profile pics have now "expired." But others remain, and like Egbert suggested, we should make it a regular thing. Like maybe the first Wednesday/humpday of every month is Show Your Ass for a Day Day. That could encompass those whose 'your' is more of a 'you're,' leaving it open to everything from stupid to sexy (or ideally, both).

Hang in. The next SYAfaDD is a mere [can't locate a calendar, but I'm sure it's coming up reasonably soon] days away! And in the meantime, this ain't too bad a place, even without all the superfluous booty.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2005)

Jes said:


> No but see, Sandie, you ARE cheap--but we mean that in the GOOD way.  (or at least I do)



LMAO!!

Jes - I call myself tha all the time - but I add *BROAD*!!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 20, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Duck and cover, Santaclear. Duck and cover. (Then put a naughty pic of yourself in your profile.)
> Mmmkay, I encourage everyone to change the pic in their profile in the next day or two, and tease it here when you do. I'll think about my own contribution when I get home later. I may have to go the "stupid" route, rather than cheesecake.
> I'm more comfortable with stupid.



Sorry BB (and also sorry it's taken a few days to reply)...I don't have any naughty nor even non-naughty pics involving myself for de profile.
None the less as experienced chain-yanker and wiseguy I salute you lovely ladies who spruce up the universe and boardspace wit your beauty. FAT WOMEN ARE THE BEST!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 20, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Just have to throw my comment in here regarding the implied moral shortcomings of those who choose to show pictures of themselves in various states of undress.
> It's bullshit, and it's a copout. It's a line used by guys online to guilt you into saying something you don't want to, or agreeing to something you don't want to, or making you feel small in some way - based solely on an image you have chosen to share.
> An image is just that, it's me in some state of being and the idea that any woman who chooses to share those "is", or "isn't", something based on that is simply dismissive to who we are as complete people. I know my worth, and simply showing pictures of myself does nothing to diminish that.
> I could rant about this for, literally, hours. I won't, because others have made the point well ahead of me - but I'll say this, as I have other times.
> ...



Very well said AnnMarie and I agree 100%. I'm still puzzling over the "bloody stump" part tho.


----------



## Jes (Oct 20, 2005)

Santaclear said:


> None the less as experienced chain-yanker and wiseguy I salute you lovely ladies who spruce up the universe and boardspace wit your beauty. FAT WOMEN ARE THE BEST!




yeah, yeah, less yappin' and more picture-postin'! Jes wants FLESH!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2005)

LOL Jes!!

I agree. Less talkin and more shirts coming off!! Let's go gentlemen - what are ya chicken??????







Bok Bok Bok!!!

"Your mother was a hampster and your father smelled like eldeberry!!!!!!"

And I shall keep tauning you till I see some Beefcake!!


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 20, 2005)

SchecterFA said:


> Well, all of you georgeous BBW's have yanked my arm, I've signed an account here.
> 
> 18 year old musician, lover of voloptuous women, now posting here.


Nya-ha! It actually worked! Schecter is the man of the new Aeon!


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 20, 2005)

i've got plenty o' nude pickies locked and loaded for some user profile action once people start registering..


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 20, 2005)

Jes said:


> yeah, yeah, less yappin' and more picture-postin'! Jes wants FLESH!



jes hungry for human flesh..jes smash!

i'm your craving-sater right here, baby


----------



## Jes (Oct 20, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> jes hungry for human flesh..jes smash!



If you only had the slightest idea how accurate this is...I am nearly howling with laughter. And I'm stomping around under the bridge, troll-like.


----------



## SchecterFA (Oct 21, 2005)

Yeah, I signed up ... where's my prize


----------



## SchecterFA (Oct 21, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> And I shall keep tauning you till I see some Beefcake!!




Mmk


http://tinypic.com/1zwtpk


----------



## Stormy (Oct 21, 2005)

Great pictures, everyone, and idea, BB. I guess I will have to visit more frequently to avoid missing any. 



Egbert Souse said:


> This Eggbert thing is becoming so impersonal it's kinda bumming me out.
> 
> We city people don't relate to our chickens that way.
> I KNEW my chickens!


OK, there will only be one Eggbert. My profile now has a picture of him with seven others of his breed. By the next update the sexes should be differentiated, so you can relate to him on a more personal level. 



Santaclear said:


> I'm a foster cyberparent to two chickens, Egbert. Supposedly they're in Texas. I donate 35 cents per day via PayPal and I find it fulfilling. :eat1:


Man, youre getting ripped off. 35 cents will feed two chickens for like a month. Maybe I should start a foster chicken business.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Oct 21, 2005)

I assume that Eggbert is the real intelligent looking guy standing off by himself facing the others.

You need to understand that we Eg(g)berts not only tend to be very precocious readers but are also the sensitive type.
Eggbert and i would greatly appreciate it if you'd get that ad for Arby's Chicken Salad that he's got his feet on outta there. He's clearly very nervous about it and i hate to see him traumatized at such an early age.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 21, 2005)

Mmm... Arby's....


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 21, 2005)

SchecterFA said:


> Yeah, I signed up ... where's my prize



Hubba hubba, Schecter. You're like a rockin' out Steve Zahn, workin' the 'burns. Thanks for showing up. And showing.

(Sorry. No prize. Unless you like ladies old enough to be your mother saying "hubba hubba" to you. Most would find that more a deterrent, though.)


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 21, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Hubba hubba, Schecter. You're like a rockin' out Steve Zahn, workin' the 'burns. Thanks for showing up. And showing.




Thank you BB, I knew Schector reminded me of someone but I couldn't put my finger on it!!

and Thank you Schector for showing too  i agree with BB -- Hubba hubba


----------



## Jes (Oct 21, 2005)

LillyBBBW said:


> Soooo cute! I love the PVC.... dazzling!




wait a sec! I missed the PVC and I'm betting Val. looked AMAZING in it!!


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 21, 2005)

Ashley said:


> I'm in. This will provide me an opportunity to quiet all the PMs that so kindly say things like "You don't look very fat. What are you doing here?". The only picture I've posted is of the upper 1/6th of my body. I know it's hard to believe boys, but I just don't carry a whole lot of my body weight in my head. Therefore, in order to further BoBabe's cause (and my own), I will pledge to post a picture that demonstrates that I am indeed fat. And I'll throw in something embarassing--just for good measure.



dude, you have like the hottest cheeks i've ever seen. i hope you don't have alot of pinch-crazy relatives...


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 21, 2005)

Jes said:


> wait a sec! I missed the PVC and I'm betting Val. looked AMAZING in it!!



Thanks Jes. Hmmm maybe we should do a another 24 posting period? I think I missed yours too. Surely we aren't the only ones that missed out?


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 21, 2005)

unregistered and registered man-hungry bbws (this includes you jes), there's definitely some flesh now available for the gnashing in my profile.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 21, 2005)

Carrie said:


> In fairness, both sides of your face *are* nude.




carrie that shot is absolutely gorgeous. i swear on ned's hat those are some fine elbow dimples. hug? naked hug?


----------



## Carrie (Oct 21, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> carrie that shot is absolutely gorgeous. i swear on ned's hat those are some fine elbow dimples. hug? naked hug?




Weeeellll......we are both already _practically_ naked, so I could probably be persuaded.


----------



## Jes (Oct 22, 2005)

ValentineBBW said:


> Thanks Jes. Hmmm maybe we should do a another 24 posting period? I think I missed yours too. Surely we aren't the only ones that missed out?




sadly, mine is still there. it's so chaste. i'm sorry to say i don't even have any non-chaste photos. that seems a low-down dirty shame, don't it?

speaking (not really) of that, 2 weekends ago, I was at a party and I met this guy who said he was a photographer. We got on very well, and he told me he wanted to take me out to the big forest preserve and shoot me (photos, obviously). Every single one of my friends thinks I'm insane for entertaining the notion, but the story is just way more normal than it sounds in the retelling of it. I'm getting good mileage out of telling it, in fact. So if something good comes of those shots (and I don't end up buried in a shallow grave in Ridley Creek State Park), maybe I'll have more to share.


----------



## Jes (Oct 22, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> unregistered and registered man-hungry bbws (this includes you jes), there's definitely some flesh now available for the gnashing in my profile.




I'm pawing the air and making tiger sounds as we speak, Dan!

(and I'm glad to see dorm floors are still as shitty as when I went to college in Nineteen hundred dickerty two)


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 22, 2005)

Jes said:


> I'm pawing the air and making tiger sounds as we speak, Dan!
> 
> (and I'm glad to see dorm floors are still as shitty as when I went to college in Nineteen hundred dickerty two)



Wow Jes, you ask and they come running to provide. Keep asking Jes, keep asking -- or share your secret. PS. I did check out your pic - I seen a reference to being nude and thought you had a different pic up. Even the chaste pic is very nice indeed  

And to Dan:

Woohooo Dan!!! hubba hubba


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 22, 2005)

Pssst...I put the pic back up, but only for a brief time.


----------



## Jes (Oct 22, 2005)

ValentineBBW said:


> And to Dan:
> 
> Woohooo Dan!!! hubba hubba




Right??


I think my secret is that I beg. It can be surprisingly effective. But I warn you: people capitulate but entirely lose respect for you.


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 22, 2005)

Jes said:


> Right??
> 
> 
> I think my secret is that I beg. It can be surprisingly effective. But I warn you: people capitulate but entirely lose respect for you.


I opposite is also true. If you graciously and obviously give up on getting what you want, people will begin to respect you.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 22, 2005)

Jes said:


> I'm pawing the air and making tiger sounds as we speak, Dan!
> 
> (and I'm glad to see dorm floors are still as shitty as when I went to college in Nineteen hundred dickerty two)



there's plenty to paw here woman.

and yeah...dorms + irresponsible guitar players - incentive to clean x procrastination = shitty, shitty floors


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 22, 2005)

ValentineBBW said:


> Wow Jes, you ask and they come running to provide. Keep asking Jes, keep asking -- or share your secret. PS. I did check out your pic - I seen a reference to being nude and thought you had a different pic up. Even the chaste pic is very nice indeed
> 
> And to Dan:
> 
> Woohooo Dan!!! hubba hubba



hubba back y'all (woo woo)

man you look soft in that pic..(crawls onto marshmallowy torso..curls up and takes nap..has wet dreams..)


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 22, 2005)

Jes said:


> Right??
> 
> 
> I think my secret is that I beg. It can be surprisingly effective. But I warn you: people capitulate but entirely lose respect for you.



oh i'm capitulating but also respectulating, so no worryating


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 22, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Weeeellll......we are both already _practically_ naked, so I could probably be persuaded.



:: pounce of persuasion::

i'm hugging you into submission


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 22, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> crawls onto marshmallowy torso.



Hmmm quite accurate and who doesn't like marshmallow


----------



## Jes (Oct 22, 2005)

ataraxia said:


> I opposite is also true. If you graciously and obviously give up on getting what you want, people will begin to respect you.



you've never met me, have you? haha. i guess i'll go on without getting respect.


----------



## Jes (Oct 22, 2005)

ValentineBBW said:


> Hmmm quite accurate and who doesn't like marshmallow



People, Val's so hot, I'm gonna cook s'mores off her ass!


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 22, 2005)

Jes said:


> People, Val's so hot, I'm gonna cook s'mores off her ass!


Hmm...

Val's ass == campfire. Very odd.


----------



## Jes (Oct 22, 2005)

ataraxia said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Val's ass == campfire. Very odd.




Now see, in my book, that's a compliment.


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 22, 2005)

Jes said:


> Now see, in my book, that's a compliment.


I'm pleased when someone thinks I've said something very odd, too. I had one of the managers at work tell me (and the rest of the room) that I was a scary nutcase who was sure to go out of control on him at any point. Made my week! But then they just went back to talking about porn. CMU rules.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 23, 2005)

ValentineBBW said:


> Hmmm quite accurate and who doesn't like marshmallow




love to toast you next to the fire

(cracks up at own horrible pickup line, dies)


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 23, 2005)

Jes said:


> People, Val's so hot, I'm gonna cook s'mores off her ass!



 Hmmm not sure to be concerned or excited by that comment.


LOL - just kidding -- I think it's hilarious. Thanks Jes


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 23, 2005)

ataraxia said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Val's ass == campfire. Very odd.


 

It's ok ataraxia, I wasn't offended


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 23, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> love to toast you next to the fire
> 
> (cracks up at own horrible pickup line, dies)




LOL Dan, don't forget the chocolate


----------



## Jes (Oct 23, 2005)

ValentineBBW said:


> Hmmm not sure to be concerned or excited by that comment.
> 
> 
> LOL - just kidding -- I think it's hilarious. Thanks Jes




ok, so once? there was this hot guy at my office? and he'd started flirting with me, which I didn't realize. But then I did. And I ended up using a similar s'mores line on him. He laughed. And then the next day, I left a little ziploc (tm) baggie with a few graham crackers, some chocolate and a few mini marshmallows in his office mailbox. Didn't take things too long to heat up from there. I'd recommend the tactic to any of you out there. I mean, if it doesn't hit its mark, you can just say you were leaving the person a snack.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 23, 2005)

Jes said:


> ok, so once? there was this hot guy at my office? and he'd started flirting with me, which I didn't realize. But then I did. And I ended up using a similar s'mores line on him. He laughed. And then the next day, I left a little ziploc (tm) baggie with a few graham crackers, some chocolate and a few mini marshmallows in his office mailbox. Didn't take things too long to heat up from there. I'd recommend the tactic to any of you out there. I mean, if it doesn't hit its mark, you can just say you were leaving the person a snack.



Hmmmm very interesting Jes, now for someone to use that line on........


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 23, 2005)

This is like, "Ich habe Feuer in meine Hose!" Somebody used this line in a German-class skit once. Left the rest of us in stiches.

(It means "I have fire in my pants")


----------

